# Teichfilter Eigenbau



## Maverick82 (22. Apr. 2009)

Hi, ich bin neu im Teich geschäft und brauch ein bisschen Hilfestellung von den Profis hier.

Wir haben vor ein paar Wochen ein Haus gekauft. Im Garten ist ein "schöner" Teich vorgefunden worden 

Hier mein erster Fred https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20795

Fakt ist, wir benötigen wohl einen neuen Filter + Pumpe um das Wasser wieder "klar" werden zu lassen. Neue Pflanzen werden wir uns dann ebenfalls zulegen.

Mir ist gestern die Kinnlatte gefallen als ich gesehen habe, was die bei uns im Kölle Zoo für nen Filter+Pumpe möchten. Die wollten mir nen Biotec 12 + Pumpe für irgendwas um die 1000,- anbieten. 

Ein Regal weiter befand sich ebenfalls ein Filter + Pumpe für 239,- € (wohl eine Tochterfirma v. Oase..irgendwas mit Pond) Den konnte Sie aber nicht empfehlen.

Naja daheim angekommen und gleich im www nach Eigenbau Filter gestoßen...hab dann auch gleich die Einbauanleitung von www.teich-filter.eu gefunden...aber irgendwie traue ich dem ganzen nicht. Immerhin sind das knapp 400,- € nur für den Filter...naja wie gesagt ich traue dieser Anleitung nicht...oder könnt Ihr etwas anderes behaupten?


Ich benötige eine Einbauanleitung für einen Filter mit Pumpe für einen 6-7m³ Teich mit ca. 25 Goldfische.

Kann mir da irgend jemand behilflich sein?

Danke im Voraus!

Mav


----------



## tattoo_hh (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

ein teich mit fischen kostet eben geld...
also entweder oder..
mit so einer tonnenabteilung habe ich erfolgreich einen 4m³ teich mit 3kleinen koi(12~15cm), 27 goldies und 8nasen gefiltert...  und klares wasser bis zum grund gehabt... nur beim reinigen etwas aufwendig.
leichter zu reinigen empfehle ich bei dir:
ne' siebkiste, bioteil (tonne oder container mit filterblöcken, matten oder helix) und einen kleinen befplanzten bachlauf, ne 5000er seer..e oder kleine oa..e und die sache müsste passen.. ist für kleines geld zu realisieren und effektiv


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

schau dich doch mal hier bei uns in der Eigenbauecke um, ich denke da wirst du fündig. zu dem 400€ filter wurden hier schon einige ... nicht ganz positive meinungen geschrieben, ebenfalls in der gleichen rubrik.


----------



## Thorti (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hi!

Tu dir einen gefallen und kauf dir keine Baumarkt fertig Filter oder ähnliche zu kleine Filter.

Habe da dem letzt erst wieder einen von o.... gesehen.. oh je!
Abmessung ca 40X80x50 ohne Mechanische Vorfilterung soll er  einen 40.000 liter Teich filtern! pah!

Ich vergleiche das immer gerne mit Aquarien filtern. In meinem sind 7 Liter Filtermaterial  (nicht Filtervolumen - dass ist größer)
Das AQ hat 450 Liter Nährstoff Eintrag von außen ist fast null da geschlossene Abdeckung. Also kein Staub keine Pollen etc.

Also hab ich im Aq rund 15L filtermaterial pro m3 oder auch 1,5%
Doch ein Teich hat in der regel keine Abdeckung die ihn vor Laub, Blüten, Vogel-Kot, Pollen, Staub, tote Insekten usw schützt.
Mit all dem muss der Filter zusätzlich fertig werden!
Daher muss ein Teich filter im Verhältnis wesentlich größer ausfallen! Man spricht meist von mindestens 10% des Volumens.
So gesehen ist der Obengenannte filter nur für rund 1600Liter Teich geeignet!

Auf der Verpackung solcher Produkte steht Zwar dass sie Biologisch und Mechanisch filtern, 
doch besteht die Mechanische Filterung meist darin dass der schmutz im Filter festgehalten wird, 
sich immer noch im Wasser befindet und trotzdem abgebaut werden muss!

Lange Rede kurzer sinn - Beim Filter nicht sparen (an Größe)
Entweder was gescheites selbst bauen oder anständige Profi filter kaufen!
Besonderes Augenmerk würde ich auf eine gute Mechanische vor Filterung richten. 
Was der vorfilter Abscheidet - Also vom Wasser trennt - muss der biologische filter 
nicht mehr abbauen und kann dementsprechend kleiner ausfallen und muss
auch bei weitem nicht so oft gereinigt werden und setzt sich auch seltener zu!

Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben!

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Trautchen (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo, 



ooooch da findest Du doch was hier. 

Und viiiiiel preiswerter und effektiver.

Schau mal wirklich in die Eigenbauecke. Sehr spannend!

... auch für kleinere Teiche.

Und dann  zum Baumarkt.


----------



## kobel (9. Mai 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hallo Mav!

Habe gerade meinen Hänge-Patronenfilter fertig gestellt.
500 Liter Regentonne mit 20 Filterpatronen und integrierter Schmutzwasserpumpe. Kosten 250Euro. Betreibe ihn mit einem Siebfilter als Vorfilter, welcher 220Euro gekostet hat und für 10000 Lieter Durchsatz angegeben ist. (erscheint mir aber etwas zu hoch gegriffen). 
Werde den Patronenfilter in Kürze vorstellen.

Konrad


----------



## kobel (6. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichfilter Eigenbau*

Hi Mav

Hast Du meinen Hänge-Patronenfilter angesehen? Gefällt er Dir? Ist er zu aufwändig? Ist er zu teuer? Die Teichpumpe zur Einspeisung hat übrigens eine Nennleistung von 7500 l/h bei einer Leistungsaufnahme von 75 W.

Konrad


----------

